# Needing Help!!



## deseraewatters (Apr 21, 2012)

Need Help! I'm not real sure about having a mare foal but i think that my horse holly bug is getting really close.... she looks to me like she has dropped and i can get some cloudy looking liquid from her teats... her tail head is still firm though. does anyone have any suggestions?

​


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

deseraewatters said:


> Need Help! I'm not real sure about having a mare foal but i think that my horse holly bug is getting really close.... she looks to me like she has dropped and i can get some cloudy looking liquid from her teats... her tail head is still firm though. does anyone have any suggestions?


Do you have her tail wrapped and is she in a safe well bedded area??


----------



## deseraewatters (Apr 21, 2012)

do i need to? do you think that she is that close to foaling?


----------



## deseraewatters (Apr 21, 2012)

Thats my problem i dont know when she is going to foal the told me that it would be in spring.. but besides that i have no idea... i know that some people say that there tail head will get soft and their bag will feel and they will drop... and she has dropped alot and i can get some cloudy fluid out of her teats but her tail head is not soft... so my question is does anyone have any idea about how long it might be? and would pictures help?


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

Pictures would help, but I would also recommend getting a vet at the ready, if you don't already have one... they would be able to tell you what to watch for and when to call for help if foaling problems arise... 

Good luck, and here's hoping for a happy healthy mom and baby.


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

Ok..first off...has a vet.not checked her at all during her pregnancy? second off when you say tail head what part are you looking at? third pictures would help a little bit..but still not an exact!


----------



## deseraewatters (Apr 21, 2012)

*This is holly bug*

ok this is pictures of holly i got pictures of her belly and her teats... when i said tail head i mean where the tail connects to her butt.... yes when we first got her we had a vet run coggins on her and gave her shots he said that he wasnt sure how far along she is without sedating her and she was already really stressed out... but he said that he thought she would foal in spring also... so here are some pictures....


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

She's appears to be close, she is loosening around the tail head see how it dips in. Her teats appear to be full of milk. I couldn't give you a date but it will be soon.


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

There were actually a series of shots that she should have had througout her pregnancy, but regardless now I would definately contact a vet and let them know you have a soonly arriving foal, just in case something goes wrong (see Penny's thread posted today)... 

Your mare should definately have access to a warm, deeply bedded (with Straw, not shavings) stall and make sure her run is baby proof. When the baby is born, the vet will need to come out to make sure the baby and momma are good and to examine the placenta to make sure it all came out, etc...


----------



## deseraewatters (Apr 21, 2012)

thank you for your response i will that your advice and prepare! i will update with pictures of the foal it should be interesting she breed with a red roam..


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

From those pictures she does look pretty close..especially the swelling and filling udder...also I do see the softening..if you look at her hind end it is not going to be right were her tail connects...it is going to be on each side of it. if you take your fingers and run them on each side of her bum going around her tail head and up on her hips you should feel squishy! She looks close...I would say time for foal watch! are you allow her to open foal in a small pasture or stall?


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

deseraewatters your mare can foal safely in a pasture . Unless, it is small and overcrowded with horses you need not put her in a stall.
All my mares foal outside and have for over 35 years.
Your mares teats look very full and that is a sure sign that they are about to foal. You may want to check on her every 2-4 hours for the next couple of days.
The whole process of foaling should take no more than an hour.
It might take the foal that long to stand,
I you can save the placenta and have the vet check it out to ensure that it is whole Mares have been foaling for 1,000 of years most do so without problems. I wouldn't worry too much. Enjoy the foal. Shalom


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

Db..we allow ours to pasture foal as well as long as weather permits.....I think they are more relaxed and feel more comfortable. I'm just near by if I catch it to help if needed.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

LadyT I absolutely agree.
Not onloy do I not have stalls here most of these mares have never been in one. I tried to close the gate on a walk in shed for a mare to foal inside once. She strated stressing so badly that after a few hours I let her out. I put her in the round pen she did the same thing. she foaled in the pasture the next day. Haven't tried that again and won't with her. 
Shalom


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

I do have 2 barns with stalls and 1 old run in barn it use to have stalls til most of it was washed out....but unless a horse is injured, sick or another reason I need them kept up they are free roaming on almost 250 acres. I do have 3 paddocks though and that is were I put my foaling mares and my work gelding. Also plenty of gate panels if I need to make a small pen or even a round pen.


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

My mares foaled in Michigan in January and February.

Having foals outside is not my in my thoughts.


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

dbarabians said:


> LadyT I absolutely agree.
> Not onloy do I not have stalls here most of these mares have never been in one. I tried to close the gate on a walk in shed for a mare to foal inside once. She strated stressing so badly that after a few hours I let her out. I put her in the round pen she did the same thing. she foaled in the pasture the next day. Haven't tried that again and won't with her.
> Shalom


http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeding/i-ave-protective-mare-120813/#post1465967

This is what happens......


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeding/have-you-seen-hooves-like-these-48966/page2/

Please read this thread....top to bottom before you have your mare foal outside.


----------



## deseraewatters (Apr 21, 2012)

Ok well we have a stall but i think that it might be a little uncomfortable for her because its pretty small we use if for birthing goats. So i think that we are gonna use a small pasture we have one that is right in front of the house so i can keep a close eye on her. And the weather is pretty nice here so i think as long as she dont have complications with the foaling part they should be ok.


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

deseraewatters said:


> Ok well we have a stall but i think that it might be a little uncomfortable for her because its pretty small we use if for birthing goats. So i think that we are gonna use a small pasture we have one that is right in front of the house so i can keep a close eye on her. And the weather is pretty nice here so i think as long as she dont have complications with the foaling part they should be ok.


Being a responsible horse owner is the whole package.

Now, you are a breeder....the package got bigger.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

She doesn't need to be put in a stall to foal, if your going to use a foaling stall you should put the mare in there at least 3 weeks prior to foaling she she can built an immunity to the area, I don't think you mare has 3 weeks left. You have a grassy pasture to foal in, if it's clean and dry she should be fine.


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

cmarie said:


> She doesn't need to be put in a stall to foal, if your going to use a foaling stall you should put the mare in there at least 3 weeks prior to foaling she she can built an immunity to the area, I don't think you mare has 3 weeks left. You have a grassy pasture to foal in, if it's clean and dry she should be fine.


I agree with the three weeks in a perfect picture.

But, trust me...when the apple is ripe...it will drop.

In a stall or, not.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

^^I know and I think that apple is very ripe and ready to drop at any time. My opinion the OP's goat shed would be to small and could cause other issues with the birth. It appears that the mare is a mustang at least has the mustang looking brand, they are a hardy lot and hopeful all will go smoothly.


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

cmarie said:


> ^^I know and I think that apple is very ripe and ready to drop at any time. My opinion the OP's goat shed would be to small and could cause other issues with the birth. It appears that the mare is a mustang at least has the mustang looking brand, they are a hardy lot and hopeful all will go smoothly.


No way would a goat stall work!!!!

The OP is now a breeder....with all of the responsibilities.


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

I don't think this was a planned breeding. I thought the owner got the horse already in foal.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Everyone has to start somewhere.


----------



## deseraewatters (Apr 21, 2012)

no this was not a planned breeding and yes i was very unprepared. but i talked to the original owner today and she said she thought that she breed in the beginning of may last year... and she told me that this is not her first foal and she is a very good mother... any that she has always foaled on her own in a small pasture... so i think that i will wrap her tail and get a hold of the vet and have them on call... And besides that i guess all i can do it wait...


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

deseraewatters said:


> no this was not a planned breeding and yes i was very unprepared. but i talked to the original owner today and she said she thought that she breed in the beginning of may last year... and she told me that this is not her first foal and she is a very good mother... any that she has always foaled on her own in a small pasture... so i think that i will wrap her tail and get a hold of the vet and have them on call... And besides that i guess all i can do it wait...


The person you bought the mare from is not a responsible person.

I would not believe much she said.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Yep and it's the waiting that gives us gray hair.


----------



## deseraewatters (Apr 21, 2012)

the person i got the horse from is my aunt and i didnt buy her i rescued her because they had to many horses and the land that they had the horses on was taken away from them when the man that owned the land passed away so it was an emergency case that i why i have her and why i am so unprepared for this....


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Ripper a good grassy pasture is more germ free than any stall
My not being able to catch my mare may be an inconvience but if I breed her again she WILL foal outside AGAIN.
I am a responsible breeder that just happens to believe that it is unnatural and harmful to stall any horse for long periods of time.
I have owned plenty of horses in my lifetime. All are kept out 24/7 I have never had a horse colic or develope ulcers. Very few issues with lameness or any other behavioral issues caused by boredom.
The only cribber I have ever had is a rescue I got last year and she arrived that way.
It may be a little inconvinent for me with foal watch and not being able to catch this mare but here the horses come first not my needs. Shalom


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

dbarabians said:


> Ripper a good grassy pasture is more germ free than any stall
> My not being able to catch my mare may be an inconvience but if I breed her again she WILL foal outside AGAIN.
> I am a responsible breeder that just happens to believe that it is unnatural and harmful to stall any horse for long periods of time.
> I have owned plenty of horses in my lifetime. All are kept out 24/7 I have never had a horse colic or develope ulcers. Very few issues with lameness or any other behavioral issues caused by boredom.
> ...


Great way to look at it.....

Until the horse or, foal needs you.....

And YOU can't get there.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Well bless you for taking her in, I hope all goes well. Here's a site that may help you.
http://www.yellowhouseranch.com/foaling.htm


----------



## deseraewatters (Apr 21, 2012)

thank you for the site i will check it out..


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

deseraewatters said:


> thank you for the site i will check it out..


Facilites

Don't miss this page.


----------



## deseraewatters (Apr 21, 2012)

i like this site that you very much...


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

deseraewatters said:


> i like this site that you very much...


So do I.

Their mares foal in stalls with video equipment.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

dbarabians said:


> Ripper a good grassy pasture is more germ free than any stall
> My not being able to catch my mare may be an inconvience but if I breed her again she WILL foal outside AGAIN.
> I am a responsible breeder that just happens to believe that it is unnatural and harmful to stall any horse for long periods of time.
> I have owned plenty of horses in my lifetime. All are kept out 24/7 I have never had a horse colic or develope ulcers. Very few issues with lameness or any other behavioral issues caused by boredom.
> ...


That is all well and good, but all of us don't live in Texas and warmer climates. TO not have stall available in our northern climate would be ignorant. I think that is what Ripper is saying. Keep in mind that some places women still squat in fields to give birth too. Just saying.
I personally don't "get" having a broodmare that is not catchable, etc. I know another person who has to actually ROPE one of his. Not sure I would breed that. THere are lots of good bloodlines out there. I don't understand at all. THis means her feet don't get done, nothing. SHe looks great, baby is great, but to me-certainly NOT something I would CHOOSE to do.

OP-how long have you had this mare? I am with the others-like it or not, your aunt is irresponsible. I certainly hope that she no longer has a stud (or a male that is intact) in with any mares she may have left.......but it would not surprise me.....she sure "dumped" on you big time. Hope all goes well, and good on you for taking this girl in.


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

dbarabians said:


> Ripper a good grassy pasture is more germ free than any stall
> My not being able to catch my mare may be an inconvience but if I breed her again she WILL foal outside AGAIN.
> I am a responsible breeder that just happens to believe that it is unnatural and harmful to stall any horse for long periods of time.
> I have owned plenty of horses in my lifetime. All are kept out 24/7 I have never had a horse colic or develope ulcers. Very few issues with lameness or any other behavioral issues caused by boredom.
> ...


Why would you breed her again???


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

FrnknBeans I can catch her. I can ride her it took me several weeks to touch her after arriving very underwieght, being chased by an ATV, and having several fresh cuts on her head and neck. I did take a few months before I could just walk up and pet her.
This is why I haven't roped her and will do so only if I have to.
i understand about warmer climates and I also understand most people don't own the amount of acreage that I do.
Ripper with over 70 head of cows not counting the bulls and replacement hiefers we are capapble of catching them and doctoring them even though they are feral. I can do the same with any horse on this place.
Why would I breed her again?
She is a good horse and well trained. Great conformation and though I have no papers a pure bred QH. I don't think papers are important they help.
Also I own an Arabian Stallion who is very well bred. Any thing I breed to him can be registered.
Breeding her will be my choice and since I own her that is the only opinion that matters. Shalom


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

dbarabians said:


> FrnknBeans I can catch her. I can ride her it took me several weeks to touch her after arriving very underwieght, being chased by an ATV, and having several fresh cuts on her head and neck. I did take a few months before I could just walk up and pet her.
> This is why I haven't roped her and will do so only if I have to.
> i understand about warmer climates and I also understand most people don't own the amount of acreage that I do.
> Ripper with over 70 head of cows not counting the bulls and replacement hiefers we are capapble of catching them and doctoring them even though they are feral. I can do the same with any horse on this place.
> ...


First, I think we need to get back on topic, and I know I will never agree with your thoughts. However, YOU are the one who said you could not catch her. Re read your post, and stop saying "shalom" all the time. it is annoying to some of us. WE know you are done, you stop typing. It is like saying bye every time you finish a sentence.:?

OP-what area are you in? I would suggest you NOT have your mare foal in a HUGE outdoor area. I would suggest it be an area with shelter and one where all areas are easily visible so that a foal does not go undetected for any period of time in case there is an issue.


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

dbarabians said:


> FrnknBeans I can catch her. I can ride her it took me several weeks to touch her after arriving very underwieght, being chased by an ATV, and having several fresh cuts on her head and neck. I did take a few months before I could just walk up and pet her.
> This is why I haven't roped her and will do so only if I have to.
> i understand about warmer climates and I also understand most people don't own the amount of acreage that I do.
> Ripper with over 70 head of cows not counting the bulls and replacement hiefers we are capapble of catching them and doctoring them even though they are feral. I can do the same with any horse on this place.
> ...


Yep....just what the world needs....


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

I will not stop saying Shalom I am Jewish it is part of my culture of which I am very proud. It is meant for all people of goodwill.
Bothered by it ,that is YOUR problem.
There are plenty of different ways to raise horses Since the OP does not have a stall that is usable chiding her about it will do no good.
Mares foal all the time without assistance or shelter. Shalom


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

dbarabians said:


> I will not stop saying Shalom I am Jewish it is part of my culture of which I am very proud. It is meant for all people of goodwill.
> Bothered by it ,that is YOUR problem.
> There are plenty of different ways to raise horses Since the OP does not have a stall that is usable chiding her about it will do no good.
> Mares foal all the time without assistance or shelter. Shalom


And they also die that way.....:---(


----------



## midnighttwilight (Dec 14, 2011)

Wow. This thread has gone off topic. Anywho congrats on the upcoming birth of the new one. I to am expecting a foal soon from what was an emergency rescue. The guy I got mine from lost both of his legs due to a medical condition. He tried taking care of them (40 head of horses) but had to place some of them elsewhere. the ones he kept we found some one to geld his studs for 70 each. Friends and family helped raise the money for this indever. Now I am gelding the last stud colt from last year. So thank you for taking in horses that needed a place to eat and live with a little love too.


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

midnighttwilight said:


> Wow. This thread has gone off topic. Anywho congrats on the upcoming birth of the new one. I to am expecting a foal soon from what was an emergency rescue. The guy I got mine from lost both of his legs due to a medical condition. He tried taking care of them (40 head of horses) but had to place some of them elsewhere. the ones he kept we found some one to geld his studs for 70 each. Friends and family helped raise the money for this indever. Now I am gelding the last stud colt from last year. So thank you for taking in horses that needed a place to eat and live with a little love too.


Well that sounds like a hot mess.

Are you ready for a foal???


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

I have always had my mares foal outside BUT I also keep a close eye on them. When they foal for the first time I do have them foal in a stall only so I can see how they are. I now know when my mares will foal. As most of mine have very big bags that when they leak its a mess on their legs I know they are foaling that night. I prefer my mares to foal outside in clean pastures. They are better off foaling outside. I never had a issue with the foals or the mares. But to each their own I say. I only know whats best for my horses. 
To the OP good luck and may you have a healthy foal and mare.

TRR


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

TimberRidgeRanch said:


> *I have always had my mares foal outside BUT I also keep a close eye on them. When they foal for the first time I do have them foal in a stall only so I can see how they are. I now know when my mares will foal. As most of mine have very big bags that when they leak its a mess on their legs I know they are foaling that night. I prefer my mares to foal outside in clean pastures. They are better off foaling outside. I never had a issue with the foals or the mares. But to each their own I say. I only know whats best for my horses. *
> *To the OP good luck and may you have a healthy foal and mare.*
> 
> *TRR*


You are truly an asset to the horse industry.


----------



## MysticL (Sep 5, 2011)

franknbeans said:


> First, I think we need to get back on topic, and I know I will never agree with your thoughts. However, YOU are the one who said you could not catch her. Re read your post, and stop saying "shalom" all the time. it is annoying to some of us. WE know you are done, you stop typing. It is like saying bye every time you finish a sentence.:?


Wow, that is a little harsh/rude don't you think? Saying Shalom is part of darabians' culture and beliefs. He or she is not doing it to annoy you and you can't really say it is annoying to some of *"US"* when really it is annoying you. In fact it's rather derogatory of you to say something like that. Certainly doesn't annoy me. No need to have a personal dig at someone. After you yourself just said we need to get back onto topic.

The point of the matter is that the OP is in a situation where they need help and guidance. Somehow it ends up being more about other people that the matter at hand. How and why the situation began is irrelevant IMO. This mother and future baby are at stake. 

OP, I don't breed horses and I never will so I can't pass an opinion on what to do and when she will foal but I wish you all the best with this foal. Personally if it was me, I would suggest you have the vet assess her and guide you. Also see if there is anything extra she needs physically as she seems to need some condition on her. Having a baby is going to put a lot of extra stress on her body as it would with any creature or person. 

Good luck!


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

Ripper said:


> You are truly an asset to the horse industry.


Why thank you RIPPER I concider myself quite a asset to the horse industry. I no longer breed as there is enough horses out there. I now rescue and rehabilitate potential foals and young horses. So yes I am a good asset. 


TRR


----------



## deseraewatters (Apr 21, 2012)

I so didnt not realize that my post was gonna get this out of hand... I was just wanting some help i didnt want to start a disagreement... Thank you everyone that has truely helped me.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

It's not your post and there are people here that will give you good info so please keep posting.


----------



## deseraewatters (Apr 21, 2012)

ok in that case i do have some question yesterday i removed the wax from her teats and got some clear liquid out of them is that normal or should it be colored?


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

deseraewatters said:


> ok in that case i do have some question yesterday i removed the wax from her teats and got some clear liquid out of them is that normal or should it be colored?


For future note do not remove the wax thats there for a reason it will fall when foaling is pending. Waxing is a good sign that foaling will be within 48 hours. once leaking ( On its own ) its within 24 hrs.
When a mare is pregnant there is no reason to touch the teats unless over tight and painful. Wax should stay till it naturally falls off

TRR


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

TimberRidgeRanch said:


> *For future note do not remove the wax thats there for a reason it will fall when foaling is pending. Waxing is a good sign that foaling will be within 48 hours. once leaking ( On its own ) its within 24 hrs.*
> *When a mare is pregnant there is no reason to touch the teats unless over tight and painful. Wax should stay till it naturally falls off*
> 
> *TRR*


I never removed the wax either.

I was a little surprised reading places in this forum where people "milked" some out.


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

Im just shaking my head. Im just one to not really touch the mares at all till they need me. Dont get me wrong I still groom look them over but all else I let them be till my assistance is needed. 
Rule of Thumb if you dont know what it is do not touch it get assistance first. 
I am hoping OP that all goes good but now watch for infections or too much fluid lost as it can mean her colestrum is leaking now. Just to make sure doesnt hurt to call your vet to ask if there is any concern now that you removed the wax.
Good Luck 
TRR


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

The milk goes through stages, from clear to yellow to opaque white like 2% milk. So it is normal, different mares produce the milk at different schedules so there isn't really an exact science to it. Some people will milk the mare and test it with test strips once the calcium levels and ph level reach a certain point the mare will/should foal within a certain time frame. I've personally never done this. There is an old school way to test the milk, it is to taste it, it will go from a salty, to bland, to sweet, from tacky to sticky, so when it's opaque white, sweet and sticky the mare should foal with in 12 hours. But again it's not a hard scientific method. And there are different schools of thought if it hurts the mare to milk her or not. Personally I'd rather not waste the colostrum on milking to test. My mares with black teats, the teats get really shiny the day before they foal, my mare with pink teats waxes. Also my mares will get really tight in the flanks, and you can see the skin there really stretched. Not all mine get loose around the tail head, but they do lose muscle tone, another thing that some of mine do is to loose the muscle tone along the backbone and it starts to show as the rib cage "springs" (gets bigger, or pushes out). Your mare is very close to foaling if she's waxing. An other thing my mares do is the vulva will get puffy on the sides and the lips will be very loose, it kinda looks like a empty coat sleeve, the tissue inside the vulva gets dark pink or reddish, and the veins on the underside of the tummy get very noticeable. I can only tell you what my mares do, every one has different signs when they are close.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

I never remove the wax either I figure that it is there for a reason.
I do feel the bag to see how full it is.
Some mares wax up a week or two before foaling some do notI too would be concerned about the loss of colustrum.
Ask your vet. 
deserae, remember this people that try and convince you that their way is the only way are looking for validation.
Trying to control the actions of others is neither feasible or healthy. Shalom


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

You have the mares that wax and show other symptoms, then you have mares such as mine, that don't wax or show any other sign, lol. Good luck, can't wait to see baby pics!


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

any news yet


----------



## deseraewatters (Apr 21, 2012)

Actually YES!!! We have a beautiful filly about 45 minutes ago i will be posting pictures soon!!!! YAY!!!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Congrats! Can't wait to see her


----------



## deseraewatters (Apr 21, 2012)

*This is holly bugs new baby filly!!*

This is holly bugs new baby filly!!


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Congratulations - she's a cutie!


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

Ahwwww....foal breath......

I really miss that!!!!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

So cute! I bet her momma is really proud


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

She looks fine-Congratulations!


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

She's beautiful!


----------



## sonsedg68 (Apr 11, 2012)

yippee another cute foal congrats shes beautiful


----------



## kartmom67 (Jan 25, 2012)

She is adorable! I can't wait for mine!


----------



## deseraewatters (Apr 21, 2012)

Thank you everyone i am so super proud of her she is beautiful and strong and really cuddly lol!!


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

when was this foal born? Is this the OPs foal? You need to change the Date on the photos someone might say the pics are well not owned. Just saying no accusing.


TRR


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

She's a cutie, congrats.


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

Awww...congrats! She looks perfect!


----------



## deseraewatters (Apr 21, 2012)

*yes she is mine the op*

yes she is mine i own the pictures do people actually claim pictures of horse that are not theirs cause that would be dumb lol


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

deseraewatters said:


> yes she is mine i own the pictures do people actually claim pictures of horse that are not theirs cause that would be dumb lol


I think the question is the date.

My camera does that too...or, it is the printer....I do not know......:?:?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Congratulations, what a beautiful little girl. The filly fairy must be working overtime this year, so many fillies


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Golden Horse said:


> Congratulations, what a beautiful little girl. The filly fairy must be working overtime this year, so many fillies


That's what I was thinking! Fillies, fillies every where! Though my breeder is currently at 3/3 colts right now. Must be the Texas weather


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Haha, yeah 5/5 texas colts that I know of counting Kay's breeder, arabian, and my colt =)


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

deseraewatters said:


> yes she is mine i own the pictures do people actually claim pictures of horse that are not theirs cause that would be dumb lol


Yup gthey do lol just had one come on claiming they owned a stallion come to find out NOT lol.
By the way Cute Foal hope all is okay!

TRR


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

See I told you that everything would be OK in the PM.
Looks like you got to witness the birth by the fresh blood on the ground.
Each time I get to witness a birth of any animal I am in awe and my belief in G-D is reaffirmed.
Keep doing the best that you can and good luck with the new filly. Loks like she may be a grey. Are those white hairs around her face? Shalom


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Beautiful girl! Congrats!


----------



## AnnaHalford (Mar 26, 2012)

She's a lovely girl. Congratulations.


----------

